# a brief history of my 106g amazon aquarium



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Since i love photography and aquaristics i have shoot many pictures of this aquarium. Wich exists for about a year now.

At first i started with a group of bolivian rams. Actually at first i had two rams from my previus small aquarium. And then i got 6 more.









Later i finally got my 4 speciments of geophagus sp. tapajos "red head"









Later i sold my rams and bought 3 F0 Heckeliis from a fish fair.









I had them for a few months, but because they were so scared and whole aquarium seemed to be stressed. I sold them to a guy with much bigger aquarium 
Instead of 3 heckeliis i recently bought 3 orange coloured uarus.










So far i lost one geophagus female and almost one heckelii. I also have some adopted small fishes and pair of geophagus steindachneri. I also did some redoing of aquarium 

And now for fish photos 

This ram is responsible for my cichlid love. I sure miss this old guy









First shoot of geos


















The bigest of all heckeliis yawning


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Great shots! Looks really nice


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Fevz*,

Excellent pictures, thank you for sharing. I enjoy the evolution of your tank over the past year and think the final set up looks best. The Uarus look to be a great addition that contrasts well with the Geos; how have the live plants help up since adding the Uarus?

Again, great tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all  
*mlancaster*, thanks for positive evolution. It's quite hard to set up a tank that is a landscape with shalow depth. Uarus have destroyed whole left part of the aquarium. But they don't seem to touch right one. 
They sometimes take some bites from echinodorus or valisneria. But if i give them lettuce, they leave it alone for whole day


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

very beautiful aquarium!

i see that you had a few leaves in there at one point, BUT you removed them in the next pic. Was there a reason for that?


----------

